# Best Reptile Warehouse in South East?



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all,

It was my birthday yesterday and my fiance has agreed to take me shopping for stuff to kit out my vivs!  YAY!

What I want to know is, what is the best place in the South East (Inc south London) to go to?

I am after decor, plants, substrate, lights, food ect. I would also like to look at some livestock.

Any ideas where a good place to go is? I am in Mid Sussex and would be willing to travel for about an hour.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

the closest to a warehouse would be surry pets supplies. no live stock tho. dunelm mill for fake plants they're everywhere......sort of


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

crystal palace for live stock


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

aidanbeckey said:


> the closest to a warehouse would be surry pets supplies. no live stock tho. dunelm mill for fake plants they're everywhere......sort of


Erm they do have livestock, I bought my leo from there  shop is amazing too 

EDIT: to expand, when I was there they had leos, beardies, cresties, CWDs, I think a bosc and quite a few different snakes


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have heard mixed reviews online about SPS, but I've not had the chance to speak to anyone that has been there, would you say it's worth a visit? I have heard the staff can be on the rude side, but I guess if I know what I need, it doesn't matter about the staff, lol!


----------



## Woody82 (Dec 23, 2010)

i was down SPS the other weekend its a very good shop, has loads of kit and at very good prices. noone was rude to me, but then again i did have my young daughter that got all there attention! well worth a visit tho! they have livestock there but not sure if for sale or not!?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

NewtyBoy said:


> I have heard mixed reviews online about SPS, but I've not had the chance to speak to anyone that has been there, would you say it's worth a visit? I have heard the staff can be on the rude side, but I guess if I know what I need, it doesn't matter about the staff, lol!


Answered on your other thread - definitely worth visiting.

Never met any rude staff when we have been - but check the opening times as I think they are closed on Sundays.


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

NewtyBoy said:


> I have heard mixed reviews online about SPS, but I've not had the chance to speak to anyone that has been there, would you say it's worth a visit? I have heard the staff can be on the rude side, but I guess if I know what I need, it doesn't matter about the staff, lol!


I loved the range of stuff for kitting out vivs in there, could have spent an absolute fortune. 

As I said, bought my leo from there about 2 months ago - till staff weren't that talkative, but the first time I went I asked to see the leos to see how healthy they were and the staff got them out for me to look at, and I asked a few questions about availability and they were helpful, and then I called before I went to get him asking if they had any in and asked morphs and sexes and they answered that all fine.

Got there, turned out she totally misheard me on the phone and thought I already had a leo, but was very helpful with advice etc...she did try to tell me that small locusts were too small as he wouldn't see them and I should buy large (which were far too large for him to eat at 6 months old), and she also advised me to pinch off morios heads if I fed those as they can eat their way out of their stomachs...so apart from that slightly dodgy conversation, they were helpful and polite 

Their website used to mention the livestock and now doesn't, but I've had no need to go back for two months so I suppose that situation could have changed. Would probably go to CPR in future, just because they are closer and I can order everything other than animals online anyway.


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

SPS are well worth a visit If your jotting out your vivs, there the cheapest I've found. Staff were very friendly and even helped me to my car with my bags. Might of been something to do with me spending around £200 in there though and that was me holding my self back. If there's something you want they most likely have it.

Animal wise when I went they had a few bits of live stock and the manager/owner told me they were getting more stock in as and when setups were fully setup and tempts ect had stabilised.

Not sure is Rainham is to far away but coldblooded is well worth a visit for live stock. 

Hope this helps
CrestieCrazy


----------



## mitch81 (Mar 26, 2010)

SPS are brill for kitting out your vivs etc very cheap and will have or get what you want at a good price. For me if you looking for livestock Emsworth Aquatics or southcoastexotics both within 4 miles of each other Emsworth is brill got nice venom section and staff are second to none!!!


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

SPS is great for kit and they did have reps to sell and then didn't and then did again so at a guess his suply isn't great but he is building up quite a nice collection of his own in the front of the shop and showing off what you can do with some great kit.

There's now a dedicated lady in there thats the rep "specialist" but as said before i'm not a big fan of some of her advice along with some of the stuff she's feeding the shop reps.

But def worth a visit if your looking for kit, might be worth checking out there website first though incase there is something you are after and making sure its in stock or ordering it and collecting it as they don't carry everything in stock but there's plenty more thats not on there site in the store.

Cold blooded is also a good shout for live stock along with there reptile reserve round the corner.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

CPR should be able to sort you out with the lot :2thumb:


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

i was at sps and the only livestock there was shop pets i was told. but lods of equiptment and decor. cpr n cold blooded defo worth a visit for livestock


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

hogboy said:


> CPR should be able to sort you out with the lot :2thumb:


At a price though. Sadly, I am not a "fan" of their shop.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I always shop in Surrey Pets for all viv stuff and food. They are really cheap and have a huge stock holding. Never had any issues with service always been 110%.

They are not open Sundays and no longer sell livestock. However they have a large personal collection on view that is well worth looking at.

Hope it helps!


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. I have ordered a couple of Vivs from SPS which are ready for me to collect tomorrow, so I will go there.

I have a long old list of stuff I want, so hope they hold good stock


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I went to SPS today and got all my stuff. The staff were very helpfull and attentive. The stock and prices were both amazing! So I will be going back when I need some more supplies. 

Only thing that would have been nice is a customer toilet, after sitting in the car for an hour I was in need, lol!


----------

